# String split() ist unlogisch



## deamon (3. Aug 2009)

Ich bin ziemlich irritiert, wie die split-Methode der Klasse java.lang.String funktioniert.


```
scala> "".split("/").length
res20: Int = 1
```
Das entspricht der API-Doku, denn wenn es keinen Treffer gibt, wird einfach der gesamte String zurückgegeben, in diesem Fall der leere String.


```
scala> "/".split("/").length
res21: Int = 0
```
Das ist schon etwas seltsamer, denn wenn man das Trennzeichen heraus nimmt, könnte man das als zwei Leere Strings betrachten (so macht es die Python-API). Aber wenn man dieses Verhalten akzeptiert, ist folgendes Ergebnis logisch:

```
scala> "//".split("/").length
res22: Int = 0
```

Kurios wird es aber hier:

```
scala> "//a".split("/").length    
res16: Int = 3

scala> "///a".split("/").length
res19: Int = 4
```
Warum sind das hier drei bzw. vier Strings? Das passt doch überhaupt nicht zu dem Ergebnis von "//", was 0 ist.


----------



## Dissi (3. Aug 2009)

Was befindet sich in dem String Array nach dem Split (der kuriose part : )  )

[/][/][/][a] ?

Edit: Habs mal getestet, ersten 3 sind lehr 4. is das a. Hm ich knobel mal 
Edit2:

"---a".split("-").length     ->  2    ja das ist kurios

Edit3:

Zitat:
Das ist schon etwas seltsamer, denn wenn man das Trennzeichen heraus nimmt, könnte man das als zwei Leere Strings betrachten (so macht es die Python-API). Aber wenn man dieses Verhalten akzeptiert, ist folgendes Ergebnis logisch:

Java betrachtet es als leere Strings und füllt das Array deshalb mit leeren Strings.


----------



## musiKk (3. Aug 2009)

Dissi hat gesagt.:


> "---a".split("-").length     ->  2    ja das ist kurios



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir kommt da 4.

Und sonst: Quelltext lesen. Die verantwortliche Methode sieht überschaubar aus.


----------



## headgrowe (4. Aug 2009)

also ich wieß nicht wie bei euch....aber ich will immer wieder "c:\hi\bla".split("\"); machen aber das geht nicht...das gleiche mit "0.5".split("."); geht auch nicht, aber "0:5".split(":"); wieder schon-----.....und "a|b|c".split("|"); geht wieder nicht----also was jt---wieso geht das eine und das andere nicht??? und gerade \ ist echt blöd...weil wenn mn nach file path fragt kommt das ja immer----hmmm;(


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Aug 2009)

headgrowe hat gesagt.:


> mit "0.5".split("."); geht auch nicht und "a|b|c".split("|"); geht wieder nich




```
String[] splitter1 = "0.5".split(Pattern.quote("."));
		for (String s : splitter1) {
			System.out.println(s);
		}
		
		System.out.println("----------");
		
		String[] splitter2 = "a|b|c".split(Pattern.quote("|"));
		for (String s1 : splitter2) {
			System.out.println(s1);
		}
```


----------



## Spacerat (4. Aug 2009)

Das was der TS da von sich gibt ist wahrhaftig irgendwie blöd...
Jedoch: für "\" verwende man "\\" und für "." "\.". Möglicherweise funzt das auch bei den Restlichen Zeichen. Vom Punkt und vom Backslash weiss ich, das es sich dabei um RegEx-Sonderzeichen handelt. Deswegen müssen sie per Backslash escaped werden. Lustig wirds, wenn man einen Windows-Pfad zerlegen will:
	
	
	
	





```
String dirs[] = path.split("\\\\");
```


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Aug 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Das was der TS da von sich gibt ist wahrhaftig irgendwie blöd...
> Jedoch: für "\" verwende man "\\" und für "." "\.". Möglicherweise funzt das auch bei den Restlichen Zeichen. Vom Punkt un vom Backslash weiss ich, das es sich dabei um RegEx-Sonderzeichen handelt. Deswegen müssen sie per Backslash escaped werden. Lustig wirds, wenn mann einen Windows-Pfad zerlegen will:
> 
> 
> ...



oder man nutzt wie ebend schon angesprochen Pattern.quote("\\");

oder vllt gleich so:

f.getAbsolutePath().split(Pattern.quote("\\")+"|"+Pattern.quote("/"));


----------



## PitSucher (4. Nov 2010)

Wenn es nur um ein einzelnes Trennzeichen geht, kann man die Funktion .split() auch mit einem *Char*-Argument anstelle eines String-Arguments aufrufen, z.B. so:


```
"".split('/').length
```
anstelle von 

```
"".split("/").length
```

In dem Fall wird das das Trennzeichen nicht weiter interpretiert und die Funktion arbeitet wie erwartet. 

EDIT: Das funktioniert nur in Scala !


----------



## bygones (4. Nov 2010)

auf datum des Threads zeigend....


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2010)

Was in Zusammenhang mit split auch wichtig ist, das ist kein einfach String nach dem gesplitet wird sondern split sieht das als Regex ausdruck..


----------



## musiKk (4. Nov 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> auf datum des Threads zeigend....



Eigentlich schon, aber dennoch:



PitSucher hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es nur um ein einzelnes Trennzeichen geht, kann man die Funktion .split() auch mit einem *Char*-Argument anstelle eines String-Arguments aufrufen, z.B. so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Geht es hier nicht um Java?

```
$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_22"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)
$ javac Foo.java
Foo.java:5: cannot find symbol
symbol  : method split(char)
location: class java.lang.String
                System.err.println("".split('/').length);
                                     ^
```


----------



## PitSucher (4. Nov 2010)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Geht es hier nicht um Java?


Oops sorry, 
Benutzer "Deamon" hatte Codebeispiele aus der Scala- Kommandozeile gezeigt. Deshalb hatte ich diesen Thread gefunden. 
Der Trick mit dem Char-Argument geht leider nur in Scala.

Ich kann meinen Beitrag leider nicht selber löschen, vielleicht kann das einer der Mods übernehmen ...

BTW Ich wusste auch nicht, daß es gegen die Regeln ist, auf ältere Beiträge zu antworten.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2010)

nix zu löschen, alle weitermachen


----------

